# No questions after all, guitar is done.



## Erik (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello again. I just introduced myself a while ago and thought I would have lots of questions while building my first guitar. Turned out it wasn't too bad. The parts were from StewMac. Since I have no experience with laquer I finished with ordinary wood stain and polymerized tung oil. I am definitely going to try this again. Here it is.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Well done! That's a great looking guitar. Tung Oil is always an excellent choice if you don't have spray equipment. How's it sound? Give us some specs too please.:bow:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Sexy lookin' :bow:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! 

Looks fantastic!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Looks great Erik,...It has a warm look to it. How does it play??


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

BeeUtiFull'

very nice job. gotta make you feel proud.

cheers
RIFF WRATH


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thats a keeper !!!!! nice


----------



## Erik (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the words folks. I had a lot of fun and learned a lot building this. And it definitely whetted my appetite to try something a bit more challenging.
As far as how it plays, preliminary comments are very favourable. I can't really tell you myself because I don't play, I built this for my son. Also, there is still some setup to do before it is finished. I need to check string heights, intonation, etc. But even unfinished it sounds great to me.
Gotoh tuners
Gotoh traditional tremolo
I put in the pre-wired pick guard from StewMac for a couple of reasons. One, I really didn't know anything about pick-ups so wouldn't have known where to best spend the money. 
Two, I was running short of cash and it was one of the last items on the list.
Three, I wanted something that would help me finish the project faster and that could be swapped out later without too much bother.
Anyone have any suggestions on decent quality pick-ups that won't entirely break the bank?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Erik said:


> Thanks for the words folks. I had a lot of fun and learned a lot building this. And it definitely whetted my appetite to try something a bit more challenging.
> As far as how it plays, preliminary comments are very favourable. I can't really tell you myself because I don't play, I built this for my son. Also, there is still some setup to do before it is finished. I need to check string heights, intonation, etc. But even unfinished it sounds great to me.
> Gotoh tuners
> Gotoh traditional tremolo
> ...



Sounds pretty good. When you are ready to upgrade the pick ups check out Jon Moore he is a member of this forum. http://www.tonefordays.com I have only heard good words about his pickups and have just ordered a set myself.


----------



## Erik (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the pick-ups. I went to Jons site and it looks interesting.
A question. I bought a shielding kit but did not install it. I did ground the wiring harness to the tremolo claw, but was wondering if the shielding kit should be installed. Is this done with every electric guitar? I really know next to nothing about electrical stuff, thus another reason I bough the pre-assembled harness and pick guard.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Erik said:


> Thanks for the tip on the pick-ups. I went to Jons site and it looks interesting.
> A question. I bought a shielding kit but did not install it. I did ground the wiring harness to the tremolo claw, but was wondering if the shielding kit should be installed. Is this done with every electric guitar? I really know next to nothing about electrical stuff, thus another reason I bough the pre-assembled harness and pick guard.


Yes you should certainly install the shielding kit. Do the control & pickup cavities make sure that you cover everything and leave enough to go over the upper lip and contact the foil on the back of the pick guard. I always put a drop of solder on the copper tape wherever there is a joint between two pieces. Also ensure that when you have all the pieces connected with solder that you connect the shielding to the ground wires. Did you ground the bridge? If not you should great time to pick up a ground for the shielding.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow that's a great looking guitar, the tung oil finish looks absolutely killer and it matches well with the black pickguard:banana:.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Great to get a good piece of ash every now and then Stones


----------

